# What's this trick called?



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Tailfish grab. If they grab more towards the inside of the back foot, it is a stalefish.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Its called lame! Its a grab that poogs do when the cant do a tail grab or a stalefish...do one or the other; not both at the same time


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm guessing he is just mistaking the point of the grab. I don't see how you can get a hold of your heel edge directly behind your heel with your boot in the way an all. Unless the dude has no overhang whatsoever.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Leo said:


> I'm guessing he is just mistaking the point of the grab. I don't see how you can get a hold of your heel edge directly behind your heel with your boot in the way an all. Unless the dude has no overhang whatsoever.


Sorry, I mean heelside grab on the tail-end of the board beside the rear foot.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

rasmasyean said:


> Sorry, I mean heelside grab on the tail-end of the board beside the rear foot.


Definitely a tailfish then. If you Google "snowboard grabs" under images, you will see several charts with all of the grab names.


----------

